# Saginaw powerbike questions



## LUKE135 (Jan 10, 2022)

I'm restoring a Saginaw powerbike and am missing some parts. The questions I have are.
1. How many teeth are on the coaster brake sprocket that goes to the jackshaft? 
2. How many teeth on the jackshaft sprocket that is driven from the coaster brake sprocket .

3 what diameter is the driven vbelt pulley?
Thanks..


----------



## 38Bike (Jan 11, 2022)

I believe the coaster brake sprocket had 32 teeth.
Don't remember on jackshaft.


----------



## LUKE135 (Jan 11, 2022)

Thanks for the info. I'll buy a sprocket today and machine it to attach to the coaster brake hub


----------



## LUKE135 (Jan 12, 2022)

Getting the power unit fitted up and building some missing brackets


----------

